# Strange? anyone else?



## Seanuss (Aug 7, 2012)

in quick develop lightroom4, with all except for shadows the  decrease and increase butons work in similar  direction as one another.Shadows is completely opposite?? This is annoying and confusing?? 

...or am i seeing things?:crazy:


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I think you're seeing things... One of the changes in LR4/PV2012 was to make all the sliders go the same direction -- to the right is brighter, to the left is darker.

It appears to work that way to me, both in Quick Develop and in the Develop module.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Moving any of the sliders to the right makes the picture brighter. That was on purpose and happened with LR 4. It isn't all that annoying or confusing once you accept what's happening.

Hal


----------



## Seanuss (Aug 8, 2012)

guys pls check i cant believe thisis just me, see screen shot of wording when hover cursor over direction buttons (both should be same right?, but they are not? thse two pics attached are one over highlights and then over shadows.
geese throw me a bone, the cursor does not get recorder with screen print?? now how do i prove its doing this to anyone? :(

View attachment 2688View attachment 2687


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2012)

As Mark explained, the idea with all the sliders is that moving to the right is lighter, moving to the left is darker.

So when you hover over the ">" or ">>" buttons on the Shadows slider, it seems perfectly logical to me that the text reads "Decrease Shadows"....*because that would have a lightening effect in the shadow areas.

*The same holds true for the Blacks slider, i.e. using the sliders at the right will "decrease black clipping", which also means making the blacks lighter.


----------



## Seanuss (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks guys!still was bit confusing for me since this my first lightroom worked with.
what about clarity, that seems to make it darker using right arrows?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually, clarity makes it "clearer". It's not on the dark/light continuum.

Hal


----------



## Seanuss (Aug 8, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Actually, clarity makes it "clearer". It's not on the dark/light continuum.
> 
> Hal



yes but clarity seems  darker pressing right arrow which makes it confusing still, or not? anyway majority consensus rule:bluegrin:


----------

